# may 23 meet at super autobacs



## b1gredek (May 4, 2004)

vipstylecars.com is having a meet help at autobacs in stanton, on may 23, wondering if any bimmerfest members would like to join in on this even, clublexus.com and some e46fanatics may be showing up, just wanted to get the word out on this event to get a good outcome. also we cant have a vipstylecars event without having any nice bimmers representing..............


----------

